# 98 A6 engine loud rattle and code 17746 cam pos sensor??



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

I just purchased this 98 A6 quattro with 128k, I have no history on the car except it has sat since Feb do to engine problems!
the car will start and run Very rough and the drivers side cyl head rattles loud! the car will not idle and feels like it may be running on 3cyl. All I have done so far is pull timing covers and T belt and cams look good, not noticably off.
I checked Vag and here are the codes
17746 Camshaft position sensor (G40) Open or short to Plus
P1338-35-00
16684 Random Multiple Cyl misfire detected
P0300-35-10
16685 Cyl 1 Misfire Detected
P0301 35-10 intermittent
16687 Cyl 3 Misfire Detected
P0303 35-10 Intermittent
16686 Cyl 2 Misfire Detected
P0302 35-10 intermittent
Will these codes or bad Cam sensor make the head rattle or is it more likely the Cam tensioner?
any help on where to go from here, I will probably check compression just to make sure


----------



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 98 A6 engine loud rattle and code 17746 cam pos sensor?? (jschick)*

well today I have some more info!
pulled the drivers valve cover and checked the tensioner, all looks good? which was surprising. but should I be able to compress the tensioner? I can only push it down about 1mm by hand.
I did find the timing is off, I assume the cam gear spun on the cam. the timing marks in the 2 cams line up properly but then the cam lock will not fit and the crank is off. looks like it may be off 2 teeth. I assume I can just loosen the cam sprocket and turn the crank to line things up again.


----------



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 98 A6 engine loud rattle and code 17746 cam pos sensor?? (jschick)*

also, the car makes no noise at all when cranking, sounds normal, it only rattles when running!


----------

